# Boob Map Of The World Shows Biggest Boobs In The World, Breast Size By Country



## rapidfox1 (Sep 13, 2010)

#news_entries #ad_sharebox_260x60 img {padding:0px;margin:0px}










Ever wonder which country in the world boasts the women with the biggest boobs? (You don't have to answer that.)
Well, turns out there's a map for that: a boob map, you might say. German newspaper _Bild_ has debuted its "Atlas of cup sizes" map, which is essentially a carbon copy of the "Average Breast Cup Size in the World" map created on map-making site TargetMap.com last year.
Neither map specifies how the breast sizes were measured (although we'd imagine tracking bra purchases per country would be an ideal -- and fairly non-creepy -- approach). Nonetheless, on both maps, the women of Russian, Finland, Sweden and Norway seem to be the big "winners," boasting "larger than a D cup" bra sizes. Kudos, ladies.
Lest any Americans reading this feel inferior, know that women in the U.S. have mostly D-cup breasts, along with Venezuela and Colombia. As for the smallest chests, apparently those are found in Africa and Asia, particularly in East Asia. So now you know.
Surprised by any of the findings? We suggest taking them all with a grain of salt, as it's hard to imagine that anyone has measured every chest in the world or taken a worldwide account of what size bras women buy. Plus, do breast implants count, or are we talking _au naturel_ exclusively? Unclear.
Regardless, we're a bit surprised that America didn't take top honors -- after all, the woman with the world's biggest natural breasts lives right here in Atlanta, Georgia. (Then again, we have a few small-breasted ladies as well.)
Check out the _very_ unofficial boob map from _Bild_. Any, um, thoughts?








(Via Jezebel)

*Also on HuffPost:*

917
34
178
686




Contribute to this Story: 

Send us a tip
Send us a photo or video
Suggest a correction

FOLLOW STYLE 
Like


29k


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I'm sure most of these differences can be explained by considering how fat the people are in different countries.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

There is almost a direct correlation between boob size and avg wealth per citizen in a country. Some exceptions being New Zealand, Japan, and areas where plastic surgery and breast argumentation is a big industry like Venezuela.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm getting this map framed for my office.


----------



## Ansgar (Feb 17, 2012)

Nordics on top. 

I have also read somewhere that blond men have slightly larger willies than other men. :b

Hehe no just joking guys.


----------



## Ansgar (Feb 17, 2012)

Double Indemnity said:


> I'm getting this map framed for my office.


Where are you from, are you Nordic?


----------



## Gattz Griffith (Apr 26, 2012)

Double Indemnity said:


> I'm getting this map framed for my office.


ha, this


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Ape in space said:


> I'm sure most of these differences can be explained by considering how fat the people are in different countries.


Has to be. America, which consists of many different nationalities, is pretty much the only grey shaded area while everywhere else(where these nationalities come from) aside from Russia has less than that.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Ansgar said:


> Where are you from, are you Nordic?


According to this, I'm Canadian.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Saw this like a year ago, I think. Or at least something like it. Also saw an average penis size map. Here's the link: http://www.targetmap.com/viewer.aspx?reportId=3073

I like this boob map better: http://www.targetmap.com/viewer.aspx?reportId=5285


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Tentative said:


> Saw this like a year ago, I think. Or at least something like it. Also saw an average penis size map. Here's the link: http://www.targetmap.com/viewer.aspx?reportId=3073


The Netherlands is looking good with 6.2.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Tentative said:


> Also saw an average penis size map. Here's the link: http://www.targetmap.com/viewer.aspx?reportId=3073


I was like "Wow, those guys sure are packing...", until I realized it was centimeters, not inches...lol.



Double Indemnity said:


> The Netherlands is looking good with 6.2.


Oh...so you don't want to move to the Congo? :teeth


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

huh said:


> I was like "Wow, those guys sure are packing...", until I realized it was centimeters, not inches...lol.


Same here. I was very shocked for a bit there, ha.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

'winners' my butt. Give me A cups anyday.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Double Indemnity said:


> The Netherlands is looking good with 6.2.


Yup, they're sizable, but more importantly: so are our breasts! 



huh said:


> I was like "Wow, those guys sure are packing...", until I realized it was centimeters, not inches...lol.
> 
> Oh...so you don't want to move to the Congo? :teeth


Haha, that would be insane. You wouldn't even be able to touch the other person's body with your own during sex. :teeth


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

they should have controlled for body weight when making that map


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Growth hormones, yay!

Or not.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

Haha...Russia here I come.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Tentative said:


> Saw this like a year ago, I think. Or at least something like it. Also saw an average penis size map. Here's the link: http://www.targetmap.com/viewer.aspx?reportId=3073


The penis size map has many errors.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

I agree with framing the map. That'd be epic. :lol


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

hm.. I'm willing to be a lot of guys will be flocking to Russia.. for anecdotal evidence and to further support these claims.


----------



## Ansgar (Feb 17, 2012)

Double Indemnity said:


> According to this, I'm Canadian.






sanria22 said:


> hm.. I'm willing to be a lot of guys will be flocking to Russia.. for anecdotal evidence and to further support these claims.


Maybe if they are into babushkas. 

I have seen Russian girls and they are only average in cup size.



huh said:


> I was like "Wow, those guys sure are packing...", until I realized it was centimeters, not inches...lol.
> 
> Oh...so you don't want to move to the Congo? :teeth


I think most women want to after seeing that map. :teeth


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

Eh, I guess I'll have to move to Norway or Germany :S


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow, I wonder how much money was spent on this "study"?


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

It's really awesome to have A cups and live in a country where most of women have greater than D cups....


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

huh said:


> Oh...so you don't want to move to the Congo? :teeth


If you are referring to the big green bit below Egypt, that's the Sudan.

Anyway, The boob map was good news because the cup size I think is best is the average in the UK! Whoo! (not that it matters too much).

And because Im above the average penis size in my country. hehehe :teeth


----------



## Ansgar (Feb 17, 2012)

Droidsteel said:


> If you are referring to the big green bit below Egypt, that's the Sudan.
> 
> Anyway, The boob map was good news because the cup size I think is best is the average in the UK! Whoo! (not that it matters too much).
> 
> And because Im above the average penis size in my country. hehehe :teeth


Apparently the guys in Congo have 18 cm penises. The biggest in the world.

But like someone already mentioned, the map is fake.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Droidsteel said:


> If you are referring to the big green bit below Egypt, that's the Sudan.


No, Congo is at the top of the list if you sort by the average size column on the bottom half of the screen.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I need to move to China or Japan.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm too big for my country


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Well, I have DUBBA Ds, so that map is out of date!


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Must...go...to...Russia!


----------



## Johny (Dec 21, 2010)

Moving to iceland


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

Looks like I'd fit in better in Africa.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

komorikun said:


> The penis size map has many errors.


Ah, yeah. Just noticed that, according to the source, a lot of the averages were taken from self-reported lengths. :lol


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

BEHOLD MY SACRED MELONS!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

^What does that say?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I'd fit in in Russia.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

*moves to Sweden*


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

komorikun said:


> The penis size map has many errors.


So it comes up short?


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm going to Tokyo, Shanghai, AND Taipei x)


----------



## lonesomeboy (Aug 29, 2005)

komorikun said:


> LOL. Let's just say that I'm pretty sure how big certain nationalities are compared to other nationalities. e.g. Brazil > Bolivia and Japan > China


how exactly


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

lonesomeboy said:


> how exactly


Penis connoisseur of course.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tentative said:


> Saw this like a year ago, I think. Or at least something like it. Also saw an average penis size map. Here's the link: http://www.targetmap.com/viewer.aspx?reportId=3073
> 
> I like this boob map better: http://www.targetmap.com/viewer.aspx?reportId=5285


Well, I am half-Hungarian, it's dark green :um :lol


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

lonesomeboy said:


> how exactly





MindOverMood said:


> Penis connoisseur of course.


:yes


----------



## Ansgar (Feb 17, 2012)

Tentative said:


> Ah, yeah. Just noticed that, according to the source, a lot of the averages were taken from self-reported lengths. :lol


Hehe. 



komorikun said:


> :yes


Hehe.


----------



## YahYouBetcha (Mar 24, 2012)

Double Indemnity said:


> I'm getting this map framed for my office.


Haha


----------



## coolguy101 (Jun 22, 2011)

komorikun said:


> The penis size map has many errors.


Clearly. I live in the US and have a penis size of 1,000,000 cm. That should raise the average here to at least 20 cm.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

komorikun said:


> The penis size map has many errors.


Not sure why the opposite sex usually compares boob size to penis size. Shouldn't the penis go with the vagina? :idea


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

komorikun said:


> LOL. Let's just say that I'm pretty sure how big certain nationalities are compared to other nationalities. e.g. Brazil > Bolivia and Japan > China


personal experience? :boogie


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I guess me and my DDDs belong in Russia?


----------



## lonesomeboy (Aug 29, 2005)

MindOverMood said:


> Penis connoisseur of course.


must of taken a large sample size from each respective population


----------



## talisman (Aug 5, 2005)

lol interesing map...and surprising. I always expected large breast sizes to be in Africa not Russia. I won't be moving to Russia anytime soon then.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

My location is actually accurate on me (West Indies).

I'm surprised by the Russia results, though. I was thinking of models and their cute tiny bewbs.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

I've always had a fascination with visiting Sweden for some reason, this map just solidifies that one day I will be heading to Sweden as well as Amsterdam. Hopefully before I'm older and grey. How long I stay is entirely up to the population of each.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

arnie said:


> personal experience? :boogie


:b I like this song for some strange reason.


----------



## TCNY (Dec 3, 2014)

i can work with this


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I have no clue how one goes about verifying a map like this. But it stands to reason that genetic pools would be around the same places in world. Since the majority of the same people stay in the country they were born in. If you got a large number of Women with large chests living close to each other, chances are there will continue to be large chested women, since they are marrying men with similar genetics. And having kids with similar genetics. 

The bigger the gene pools the more variety you get.


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

This should be in tourist handbooks


----------



## Retrograde Movement (May 31, 2015)

Nonsensical said:


> This should be in tourist handbooks


Taught in geography class in school as well. This is one question I would get right on SAT test...


----------



## indiscipline (May 24, 2015)

falling down said:


> I've always had a fascination with visiting Sweden for some reason, this map just solidifies that one day I will be heading to Sweden as well as Amsterdam. Hopefully before I'm older and grey. How long I stay is entirely up to the population of each.


Can't help but think that Sweden is overrated and romanticized by some foreign people. It really is mostly pissy rain 200 days a year, long, bleak winters with watery snow (unless you live far up north), introverted people that have made dating difficult (people just kind of hang out until stuff happens) and a discouraging social climate (law of jante/tall poppy syndrome). It's not a very exciting place, there's nothing special about it. I must be brainwashed though, because I almost kind of like it that way.

Anyway, I bet you'd have more fun going to a more extroverted place where there's... I don't know. Movement. People. Smiles. A sun.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Ape in space said:


> I'm sure most of these differences can be explained by considering how fat the people are in different countries.


If that was the case than Australia and Canada would be on boob-par and The US would be rocking some E averages.
(The higher% the higher rate of obesity per pop).


----------



## You Reach I Teach (Feb 20, 2015)

Yooooo Russians represent!


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Time to hop in my dirigible and begin my grand _Around the World in 80 Boobs_ adventure!

Who's with me?


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

truant said:


> Time to hop in my dirigible and begin my grand _Around the World in 80 Boobs_ adventure!
> 
> Who's with me?


if we just rebrand that slightly to "80 racks" we can have twice as much fun :3

*and twice as much again if i chuck you over the side...no hard feelings, m80...just soft, dreamy ones ^-^*


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

a family friend of ours says she can't find bras her size in china, because she's like a d(d) cup or something like that. she's like the ideal male fantasy, skinny with big boobs. people think they are fake, but i continue to hold out hope that at least one asian person in the world has been blessed in that department ;_;

and from the looks of this map russia clearly has a babushka problem. how is it that all those twenty-year-old waifs all end up turning into that, i'll never understand.¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Very interesting and informative


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

I'd caution that, as with most things, quality is the key, not quantity. For those of you managing to _combine _these two vectors, well, "pics, or gtfo", as they say


----------



## Mikko (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm not even an A-cup :lol


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Increasing weight has to do with it:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/07/24/bra-size-survey_n_3645267.html

I'd think that the south has a bigger large boob population than other parts of the US.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Lol I love how guys think D cups are always big, mine are usually D and like, at best they could be described as not bad proportionally to my slim/small body. Mini D's exist too lol.

I wore B cups for years actually because of that myth until I repeatedly measured myself (it also became obvious how my other bras did not fit properly later too...)


----------



## yyyya (Apr 23, 2015)

That is a rather surprising map. I doubt that it's accurate xD


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Lol I love how guys think D cups are always big, mine are usually D and like, at best they could be described as not bad proportionally to my slim/small body. Mini D's exist too lol.
> 
> I wore B cups for years actually because of that myth until I repeatedly measured myself (it also became obvious how my other bras did not fit properly later too...)


I met a girl on the experience project who claimed that she's a 30 F. She said due to her small number that they didn't look that big. In my opinion hers did look more like Ds. But the stupid bra manufactures are just like all of the other clothing manufactures. They have no standards. You buy something from one company and it fits. You get the same thing in the same size in by another company it will be either too big or too small. With that kind of stupidity how can anyone really know? :stu


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> I met a girl on the experience project who claimed that she's a 30 F. She said due to her small number that they didn't look that big. In my opinion hers did look more like Ds. But the stupid bra manufactures are just like all of the other clothing manufactures. They have no standards. You buy something from one company and it fits. You get the same thing in the same size in by another company it will be either too big or too small. With that kind of stupidity how can anyone really know? :stu


shouldn't be that far out, (though I'm not really sure how much bigger F is I lose track after DD, also sizes vary in different parts of the world) I'd never be smaller/bigger than a C/D I doubt, it's just with back size you can sometimes switch like say find a 32 C that's more comfortable one time and a 30 D another time.

The thing about breasts is they're all unique but sizes aren't, so unless you got them specially custom made, it can be difficult sometimes to find one that's just right.

But you can know your size based on measuring them yourself or getting someone else to, you shouldn't just be trying them on randomly lol you should have some idea using standard measurements, the bra manufacturers just apparently.. Don't follow them well.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> shouldn't be that far out, (though I'm not really sure how much bigger F is I lose track after DD, also sizes vary in different parts of the world) I'd never be smaller/bigger than a C/D I doubt, it's just with back size you can sometimes switch like say find a 32 C that's more comfortable one time and a 30 D another time.
> 
> The thing about breasts is they're all unique but sizes aren't, so unless you got them specially custom made, it can be difficult sometimes to find one that's just right.
> 
> But you can know your size based on measuring them yourself or getting someone else to, you shouldn't just be trying them on randomly lol you should have some idea using standard measurements, the bra manufacturers just apparently.. Don't follow them well.


I have read everything you just told me on other websites. I just didn't see the need to go into all of that. You are correct about everything you said.


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

"after all, t*he woman with the world's biggest natural breasts lives right here in Atlanta, Georgia*. (Then again, we have a few small-breasted ladies as well.)"

Um, not me. :lol :lol Though I can't say I ever cared much about this ****.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

reaffected said:


> "after all, t*he woman with the world's biggest natural breasts lives right here in Atlanta, Georgia*. (Then again, we have a few small-breasted ladies as well.)"
> 
> Um, not me. :lol :lol Though I can't say I ever cared much about this ****.


For some reason I kept thinking you lived in Sweden :lol


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

ohh russia the motherland <333


----------

